# Switching to one massive screen?



## Greg (Sep 17, 2019)

Thinking about going from 2x 27 inch displays to one massive one (36+) 

Has anyone switched to that kind of set up and if so do you enjoy it? I noticed more big composers doing that lately, some examples below:



Seems great for dealing with the massive track counts, I worry about eye strain and ergonomics though.


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Sep 17, 2019)

I moved from two 27" 2k monitors to a single 43" 4k monitor, but eventually needed to add a 2nd screen back to my setup.
Aaaaaaaand then a third...


----------



## shawnsingh (Sep 17, 2019)

Greg said:


> I worry about eye strain and ergonomics though



I'm not a pro with a deadline driven workflow, but I use a 55" 4k tv as my monitor. I believe it actually reduced eye strain because you can sit further away from it a bit, so you're we are not constantly focused at screens 10 inches from your nose.

A few technical caveats about using a 4k TV as a monitor, though:
Two essentials - (1) direct LED backlighting. For computer use, edge lighting is not even enough. And (2) make sure your input will support 60 fps. 30 feels jittery for computer use.
And not essential, if possible, use HDMI 2.0 and find a tv that supports 4:4:4 at 60 fps. The 4:4:4 will avoid color fringes on very small text and look clearer.

EDIT - just make sure that the 4:4:4 support is also at 60 fps, not just 30 fps.
EDIT #2 - also turn off all sharpening on the TV, that actually is counterproductive for computer type use which is full of sharp hard lines already.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Sep 17, 2019)

I've posted about this before, but I tried a 40" 4K TV and didn't like having to turn my head that far to see the edges - the screen was actually too big for me. Whoda thunk it.

So after a few days I went back to my 30" Apple Cinema Display, which is just right, and I have the TV at 1080p hanging from the ceiling 5' away (I use it as a second monitor for parking instruments, plug-ins, etc., as well as another sound reference - it's available as a sound output device on my Mac).

The dot pitch, i.e. the text etc. size, is about the same on the 40" 4K and the 2560 x 1600 30" Cinema Display.


----------



## LudovicVDP (Sep 18, 2019)

Same question as the OP for me.
Currently using one 27' display and hesitating to complement it with another 27' or more probably 24' (not a big desk) or to replace it with a 32' or 34'. 
I feel like having two displays would be easier (and cheaper since I already have one)... But I haven't pulled the trigger yet.


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Sep 18, 2019)

LudovicVDP said:


> Same question as the OP for me.
> Currently using one 27' display and hesitating to complement it with another 27' or more probably 24' (not a big desk) or to replace it with a 32' or 34'.
> I feel like having two displays would be easier (and cheaper since I already have one)... But I haven't pulled the trigger yet.


2 displays can be nice, but for me i much prefer to be able to look straight ahead for the majority of my computer work. With a dual-display setup, I'm always looking off to either side, which can cause some neck strain after a while. Unless you align your chair with one of the screens, of course.
Another reason why i avoid "studio desks" and stick to standard flat-top large desks. Much easier to get the display configuration you want without getting in the way of other things like rack gear and/or speakers.


----------



## jonvog (Sep 18, 2019)

I went for a 32" 4k recently and for me it seems perfect. I sit kinda close to the thing, so it works without scaling and this way I have a lot of screen real estate. I use WindowGrid to quickly rearrange windows side by side. I think that with all those programs shifting towards more of a one-window-design, one single display could be the way to go in the future. Although I am considering getting another display for video for scoring to picture purposes one day.


----------



## LudovicVDP (Sep 18, 2019)

That's the thing. Scoring to picture and having the video + 1 Kontakt instance + an EQ open, for instance, fills my 27' screen way too much. I'm afraid one big screen would gimme some air but would still be too crowded.


----------



## Rasmus Hartvig (Sep 18, 2019)

I switched to a single 43" screen two years ago and I can wholeheartedly recommend it. It's wonderful and can accommodate a LOT, but like Jdiggity I've added a smaller screen off to the side too. I could live without that if I had to, but it's nice to be able to move video or plugin windows off the main screen.


----------



## LudovicVDP (Sep 18, 2019)

You have a 43" and still like a second screen. Even if you said you don't need it, it says a lot...



Jdiggity1 said:


> I moved from two 27" 2k monitors to a single 43" 4k monitor, but eventually needed to add a 2nd screen back to my setup.
> Aaaaaaaand then a third...



This goes in the same direction


----------



## jonvog (Sep 18, 2019)

I think at the end of the day what matters is amount of pixels. So with one 4k display it's double the space compared to 2 Full HD displays... 
One of the most important things for me while using one single screen is a good window management workflow. So I've got WindowGrid (as mentioned earlier) and often make use of multiple virtual desktops as well (allthough the latter doesn't really have to do anything with single vs multiple screen setup, it is just very useful in any case, where you have to manage various windows/programs).


----------



## Salorom (Sep 18, 2019)

After testing a few different scenarios, including 2 ultra wide 21:9 displays side by side, I went back to 16:10 (1920x1200) 24" units.

I'm currently using an array of 3 with a TV above them. Screen estate feels more efficient that way.
I find it especially easier for window management.


----------



## matthieuL (Sep 18, 2019)

Personnally, I chose to have my second screen vertical.
I use this vertical screen for :
- Cubase : very convenient for my long list of tracks (orchestral) and for my long expression maps. These 2 points are more important for me than having the tracks/music in landscape (which sometimes misses me)
- read/study score sheets

So 1080 screens are enough for me for the moment


----------



## Robert Kooijman (Sep 18, 2019)

Well, with eyesight not anymore what it used to be, I enjoy using a 55" 4k TV as main monitor.

But to make viewing comfortable from a relatively short distance, I positioned it as low as possible, so that you can just see the bottom screen over the keyboards. Less eyestrain than if you're looking up at it.

Only petty is that Cubase still doesn't do proper Hi-DPI scaling, but Studio One fortunately does and looks terrific


----------



## Rasmus Hartvig (Sep 18, 2019)

LudovicVDP said:


> You have a 43" and still like a second screen. Even if you said you don't need it, it says a lot...



Yes! But two small screens would be too little for many of us here - and a large screen basically replaces two smaller screens. I'd much rather have one large and a smaller screen, than three small screens.


----------



## Pablocrespo (Sep 18, 2019)

Robert Kooijman said:


> Well, with eyesight not anymore what it used to be, I enjoy using a 55" 4k TV as main monitor.
> 
> But to make viewing comfortable from a relatively short distance, I positioned it as low as possible, so that you can just see the bottom screen over the keyboards. Less eyestrain than if you're looking up at it.
> 
> Only petty is that Cubase still doesn't do proper Hi-DPI scaling, but Studio One fortunately does and looks terrific


Sorry for the offtopic but, Which are those very low profile keyboards?


----------



## EvilDragon (Sep 18, 2019)

Yeah those keyboards look sweet. 


Although I can't really say that having a 55" that close is good for the eyes...


----------



## sostenuto (Sep 18, 2019)

Both Win10 Pro Desktop PC DAW(s) display with dual monitors ... (2x -24") 1920 x 1200 / (2x -27") 1920 x 1080.

Have 3rd Desktop PC driving 55" 2160 x 3840. Tried Reaper and everything on single screen was not acceptable versus dual screens (extended). Surely personal issues, but will stay with (2) displays.

Proximity to 55" UHD screen also a notable factor. Articles searched suggested close viewing distance to take full advantage. Personal experience is uncomfortable unless further back. _ imho_


----------



## Mike Greene (Sep 18, 2019)

I went to a 43" screen and really like it. I'm not sure what the exact resolution numbers I have it set at, but on a Mac, it's the middle setting. Probably about 50% more than 1920x1080. It doesn't maximize the amount that goes on the screen, but it's easier for my elderly eyes to read than full-on 3840x2160.

The biggest advantage for me with this, as opposed to side by side 27" screens, is the height. With coding, for instance, I can see a lot of lines with less scrolling.


----------



## JohnG (Sep 18, 2019)

I've been thinking about One Giant Screen too, but hate to change anything so.... 

I have five but mainly use three -- two regular monitors for the DAW and notation, and a third for Pro Tools. And a fourth for satellite PCs. Plus, when I am scoring to picture or need that extra screen, a big TV screen that's digital and has good resolution so that's for picture or whatever.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Sep 18, 2019)

Jdiggity1 said:


> 2 displays can be nice, but for me i much prefer to be able to look straight ahead for the majority of my computer work. With a dual-display setup, I'm always looking off to either side, which can cause some neck strain after a while. Unless you align your chair with one of the screens, of course.
> Another reason why i avoid "studio desks" and stick to standard flat-top large desks. Much easier to get the display configuration you want without getting in the way of other things like rack gear and/or speakers.



Hah. You haven't seen my flat-top large desks. 

The screen is in the middle just like on a regular one.


----------



## Minko (Sep 18, 2019)

I've seen the curved ones work for EDM guys (1 for on a laptop). Some mixers use one screen (protools edit window). But most composers I've visited had more screens (at least one extra for the film). I myself used one for mixing and used the desktop function on Mac Os to swipe between applications (like calender). For composing I have two one for the sequencing and one for the VePro running on the master. I think I would recommend more smaller monitors than one big one.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Sep 18, 2019)

^ Batzdorf is a slut.



Mike Greene said:


> I went to a 43" screen and really like it. I'm not sure what the exact resolution numbers I have it set at, but on a Mac, it's the middle setting. Probably about 50% more than 1920x1080. It doesn't maximize the amount that goes on the screen, but it's easier for my elderly eyes to read than full-on 3840x2160.
> 
> The biggest advantage for me with this, as opposed to side by side 27" screens, is the height. With coding, for instance, I can see a lot of lines with less scrolling.



Specs:

The aspect ratio on today's monitors is 16:9. That's become the standard over the past few years, but it wasn't always.

Dot pitch - meaning the physical size of the images on your screen, the actual number of dots per inch - is as central to the issue as the size of the monitor and your distance from it.

For me the 30" .25mm dot pitch monitor two feet from my eyes is just right. A 40" 4K monitor (3840 x 2160) is very close (.23) - so of course you're displaying more picture at the same distance, and the picture is wider.

If you move the screen back and lower the dot pitch (i.e. make the picture bigger), you're narrowing the image but making the picture smaller.

Stating the bleedin' obvious, all these factors are interactive.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Sep 18, 2019)

Minko said:


> the curved ones



You know - after writing a post of duh factors - it never occurred to me that that was the reason for curved screens!


----------



## Prockamanisc (Sep 18, 2019)

Mike Greene said:


> I went to a 43" screen and really like it. I'm not sure what the exact resolution numbers I have it set at, but on a Mac, it's the middle setting. Probably about 50% more than 1920x1080. It doesn't maximize the amount that goes on the screen, but it's easier for my elderly eyes to read than full-on 3840x2160.


I do this exactly as well. It's the Goldilocks setting where I can still see a ton of tracks, but the words aren't so small that I can't read them. On my 43" screen I permanently have the project window up (in Cubase), and if I need to see the Mixer window, I hit the X button and it pops up and takes up the entire top half of my screen. Hit X again and it disappears. Super easy, super convenient, super large. Same thing with my Piano Roll Editor: I hit Z and it pops up, but on the lower half of the screen. 

At one point back in the day I think I had 4 screens: one for the project, one for the mixer, one for the video, and one for my PC Slave. I'm 100% satisfied with this single-screen setup, with the caveat that I have a second screen set off to the side just for video, if I'm working to picture.


----------



## Robert Kooijman (Sep 18, 2019)

Pablocrespo said:


> Sorry for the offtopic but, Which are those very low profile keyboards?



Those 2 low profile keyboards are Fatar SL880 (weighted) & TMK88 (non-weighted) taken out of their casing.

You save a lot of space this way, but have to be a bit creative with the separate modwheel and pitchbend assembly. Having said that, these needed to be taken out anyway to fix the annoying problem of flooding CC messages due to the lousy potentiometers in these Fatar keyboards. A bit of contact spray (K60) every now and then does the trick though.

I'm also using the pitchbender (left/right stick) taken out of an old Roland PC 200 MK2 keyboard. Always nice to have a choice 



EvilDragon said:


> Yeah those keyboards look sweet.
> Although I can't really say that having a 55" that close is good for the eyes...



Yes, there are pro's and con's.

When using <50" 4k screen at native resolution, everything really gets too small for my eyes. But with a 55" screen, you get the pixel size and real estate of roughly four 27" monitors. Less need for scrolling or zooming. And you decide yourself how close you are, a comfy chair + good mouse or trackball is here also an advantage. But as said earlier, it's workable when you place the screen as low as possible and not too close.


----------



## JJP (Sep 18, 2019)

Anybody here using a single large monitor to work with notated scores at 11x17 / A3 and larger? It is comfortable to have two full score pages open? Better than rotated monitors in portrait / vertical orientation?


----------



## babylonwaves (Sep 18, 2019)

EvilDragon said:


> Although I can't really say that having a 55" that close is good for the eyes...


what makes the difference to any smaller screen at the same distance?


----------



## borisb2 (Sep 18, 2019)

I wish we would have better multi desktop utilities in Win10. Working in vfx we usually use linux / CentOS which has very robust multi desktop setups. So by Ctrl/Alt and left/right arrow clicking I can switch between 4 or even 8 independant desktops - very robust. Don't know if thats available in Win.

Well .. I wish there would be Cubase etc. for linux anyway .. but thats another topic 

For music I'm quite happy with 2 screens (30" as main and 24" on the side for extras)


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Sep 18, 2019)

JJP said:


> Anybody here using a single large monitor to work with notated scores at 11x17 / A3 and larger? It is comfortable to have two full score pages open? Better than rotated monitors in portrait / vertical orientation?


That was one of the reasons I went 43" 4k. I find it quite comfortable to see 2 and a bit of A3 score when fullscreen. You could easily reserve Sibelius/Finale to one half of the screen and have a DAW on the other half. Personally I've been orienting them in landscape, Cubase piano roll taking up the bottom third of the screen, Sibelius the top two thirds. (Cubase project window on a different screen)



borisb2 said:


> So by Ctrl/Alt and left/right arrow clicking I can switch between 4 or even 8 independant desktops - very robust. Don't know if thats available in Win.



Yes this is available in Win10 via "Task view". No limit to the number of desktops.


----------



## Wunderhorn (Sep 18, 2019)

One giant screen is great. Two are better... no neck strain etc for me.


----------



## babylonwaves (Sep 19, 2019)

Daniel James said:


> More physical light pointed directly at your eyes. Each pixel is emitting its own burst of like hence LED - Light Emitting Diode......at least I think thats right.
> 
> And it covers more of your field of view, which tires more of your eye. Think of looking at the sun, because its far away you only get a spot in your vision, now imagine if the sun took up your whole field of view and looked at it, your eye would strain much faster. Extreme example but similar principle I think.


I don't know, I'm certainly no expert on this. But assuming the monitor brightness is not different from the brightness of the real world in the daytime, I can't follow your point. I know that the closer the monitor is, the more your pupils need to move around which might put a strain on your eyes. At the same time, I have exactly this big screen / close distance setup for about 2 years and I would never like to go back. My screen is setup neither really bright nor super high in contrast. I found that the most relaxing setting when you work for hours.


----------



## shawnsingh (Sep 19, 2019)

From what I've learned long ago, the main cause of eye strain is when the eye muscles have to remain contracted for long periods of time. This muscle contraction changes the shape of the lens to focus on closer objects. When the eye muscles are relaxed, it corresponds to the focusing quite far away, "focusing at infinity" for good vision. So the general rule is that being able to focus your eyes further away will reduce a lot of eye strain.

Reading glasses are interesting to consider. They make your vision more nearsighted, i.e. the region of focus when eyes are relaxed gets closer. So for people who cannot physically focus their eyes at close things, or people that want to avoid the strain of focusing up close, that's why reading glasses help. And interestingly reading glasses usually have a convenient side effect of magnifying things too.

I think that super bright screens might have negative effects that are not necessarily called "eye strain". And the chore of moving eyes around or turning head also might not really "strain your eyes" even if they are certainly fatiguing in other ways.


----------



## Daniel James (Sep 19, 2019)

babylonwaves said:


> I don't know, I'm certainly no expert on this. But assuming the monitor brightness is not different from the brightness of the real world in the daytime, I can't follow your point. I know that the closer the monitor is, the more your pupils need to move around which might put a strain on your eyes. At the same time, I have exactly this big screen / close distance setup for about 2 years and I would never like to go back. My screen is setup neither really bright nor super high in contrast. I found that the most relaxing setting when you work for hours.


Fair enough.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Sep 19, 2019)

shawnsingh said:


> From what I've learned long ago, the main cause of eye strain is when the eye muscles have to remain contracted for long periods of time.



Well yeah.



> This muscle contraction changes the shape of the lens to focus on closer objects. When the eye muscles are relaxed, it corresponds to the focusing quite far away, "focusing at infinity" for good vision. So the general rule is that being able to focus your eyes further away will reduce a lot of eye strain.



I'm not a Professor of Ocularology, but lots of things can cause eye strain - including the monitor being the wrong distance for your eyes, too small, bright, dim, lousy, off-center, whatever.

Our eyes aren't all the same. Some people strain to see distance, some to see close-up, some both, some neither, some are sensitive to light, and on and on.



> And interestingly reading glasses usually have a convenient side effect of magnifying things too.



They *are* magnifying glasses.



> And the chore of moving eyes around or turning head also might not really "strain your eyes" even if they are certainly fatiguing in other ways.



My guess is that it's all tied together - your eyes strain, you tense up somewhere else, etc.

I personally didn't have any actual physical strain when I experimented with the 40" monitor, I just didn't like the hassle.


----------



## shawnsingh (Sep 19, 2019)

Very good point to say everyone is different and can feel strain in different ways. I didn't mean otherwise, I see how I accidentally came across that way though.


----------



## fixxer49 (Sep 20, 2019)

JJP said:


> Anybody here using a single large monitor to work with notated scores at 11x17 / A3 and larger? It is comfortable to have two full score pages open? Better than rotated monitors in portrait / vertical orientation?


yes and yes.


----------



## danbo (Sep 22, 2019)

People at work (engineering company) have them, also have spend my working life in front of screens. I'm not fond of the format, and find it doesn't really give me much more information. Humans are nor normally getting dense information from poster sized sheets. What we do instead is have multiple smaller format information sources (e.g. a couple books out on the table). 

For most work I find triple monitor the best. General software development is best done with the Eizo EV2730Q which is a perfectly square monitor. Three of these is perfect because for this kind of work you need different applications simultaneously, and the square aspect ratio maximizes the pixels for text.

Other types of work have applications that assume a landscape monitor. Game development IDE's (e.g. Unity) typically are like this, and the example here of DAW's (e.g. Logic) also are hardcoded for landscape. But with a twist! Logic undock windows.

With logic I find that multiple monitors still works best. A central landscape with more square or 4:3 'side cars'.


----------



## GP_Hawk (Sep 22, 2019)

This my current set 42" multitouch screen with the 27" 4k above which is usually taken away during mixing. My last eye exam in August, my eyes actually got better to the point I had to get new glasses. But I don't wear glasses when working here. The multitouch is particularly convenient when drawing in automation.


----------



## shawnsingh (Sep 22, 2019)

GP_Hawk said:


> The multitouch is particularly convenient when drawing in automation.



I've been dreaming about getting a second monitor as a touch screen for MIDI CC and automation editing. Some magic day when I have more space and more money. Can you please elaborate a bit more about it? Some specific questions:
- do you feel it requires "multitouch" or just "touch" to be useful for drawing automation?
- do you feel like automation drawing would work well for a smaller touch screen, like a 24" monitor or even a tablet? (I've read that mac users have screen cloning apps that work well for tablets, I don't know if windows/android have anything like that though)
- Is there special software on your 42" multitouch? Does effective automation drawing require the special software?
- Have you had any frustrations about a secondary monitor being touch and the primary not being touch?



Cheers!


----------



## tack (Sep 22, 2019)

Window management is the main reason I haven't yet taken the plunge to a single big-ass display. The tools I've seen from display manufacturers (at least for Windows) were left wanting.



borisb2 said:


> I wish we would have better multi desktop utilities in Win10. Working in vfx we usually use linux / CentOS which has very robust multi desktop setups. So by Ctrl/Alt and left/right arrow clicking I can switch between 4 or even 8 independant desktops - very robust. Don't know if thats available in Win.


As a Linux lifer, this was always one of the most aggravating things about Windows.

Fortunately, Windows 10 does have virtual desktop capability. _Un_fortunately, the UX blows. If all you want to do is change desktops by direction and you're ok with a horizontal only layout, then you might be able to live with it.

In my case, my muscle memory from the last 25 years of desktop use was ctrl-alt-<n> and it's hard to unlearn that. On Windows, I use the Virtual Desktop Enhancer which lets me bind custom keys to specific desktops, and keys to toggle pinning the focused window to all desktops. Unfortunately VDE is abandoned, but I'm happy to say it still works even on Windows 1903.


----------



## rgames (Sep 22, 2019)

I switched from dual 24" to a single 34" ultrawide (3440x1440) a few years ago and find the newer setup much easier to work with, especially since Cubase made the move closer to a single-window interface a few years ago. I have a second 3440x1440 monitor above a dual-controller keyboard setup to the right with a mirrored view. So I basically have two setups with an identical view: one for playing and one for editing. I've tried for years to work with a single setup but I can't have both a MIDI keyboard and computer keyboard/mouse in front of me in a way that makes both comfortable. The 90 degree spin is an easy compromise but you do have to buy two monitors, two computer keyboards and two mice. And it takes up more space. But there's no wrist strain and no squashed body parts.

The two keys for window management for me are the new Cubase layout that allows me to hit the "e" key to close/open the lower editor window (which also shows the mixer) and one of those thumb-button mice that uses the thumb to bring up the window list.

I also do a lot of work in Cubase on a 4k laptop and I definitely prefer the ultrawide format, even at the expense of some vertical screen space. Ultimately though this is one of those personal preference things.

rgames


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Sep 22, 2019)

The only times having multiple desktops isn't just as good as separate physical monitors are the rare times I need to see two full-screen things at once for comparison.

And with one big monitor + one "small" one (40" 1080p five feet away), for me those times are pretty close to nonexistent.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Sep 22, 2019)

The problem with touchscreen monitors is that you have to be close to them to reach them. That would screw up my ergonomics, to say nothing of being uncomfortable.

On the other hand, Logic Control on an iPad (or better yet iPhone) is great.

But with this as with everything else, we're not all the same person and we don't all have the same body.


----------



## GP_Hawk (Sep 22, 2019)

shawnsingh said:


> I've been dreaming about getting a second monitor as a touch screen for MIDI CC and automation editing. Some magic day when I have more space and more money. Can you please elaborate a bit more about it? Some specific questions:
> - do you feel it requires "multitouch" or just "touch" to be useful for drawing automation?
> - do you feel like automation drawing would work well for a smaller touch screen, like a 24" monitor or even a tablet? (I've read that mac users have screen cloning apps that work well for tablets, I don't know if windows/android have anything like that though)
> - Is there special software on your 42" multitouch? Does effective automation drawing require the special software?
> ...


Sure!
_- do you feel it requires "multitouch" or just "touch" to be useful for drawing automation?_

No, single touch is all you need really since your just drawing in with your fingertip or passive pen. These Multitouch frames, PQ Labs start at 2 touch points ranging up to 32 I think for the frames I have. I have one 10 point which is the main one and actually one sitting around that's 2 point I never got around to using.

_- do you feel like automation drawing would work well for a smaller touch screen, like a 24" monitor or even a tablet?_

In my experience anything lower than a 27" becomes difficult to select items, menus, ect. It gets too cramped. You might have no issue drawing in the automation but you'll end up using your mouse for most others tasks.

_- Is there special software on your 42" multitouch? _

Yes, I'm running dTouch for Cubase win10 which is an overlay on top of Cubase. Company is Devil Technologies. That's what you see in the pic I posted. It's on a custom mixer view there. I have setup 8 different work spaces with different mixers and project window combos. Touch of a button and I'm there. Very fast workflow but it does take some time to build up all the macros you'll need and folders you want containing those macros.

_Does effective automation drawing require the special software?_

Not in Cubase as opening and sizing the automation lanes in regular Cubase without the dTouch overlay isn't too bad. Drawing in is fine. Just use your keyboard to do the zooming. But with the dTouch overlay there's a navigation bar you can select to zoom all, zoom exclusive, ect. Move your finger up and down for horizontal and left and right for vertical zoom.





_- Have you had any frustrations about a secondary monitor being touch and the primary not being touch? _

Yes, using the 42" at 1080p and the 27" 4k in win10, the menus vanish or don't appear at all. It's a DPI scaling issue with Cubase on win10. So I have to set the 4k to 1080p. Then all is fine. And one being touch and the other not works fine

Cheers!


----------



## shawnsingh (Sep 22, 2019)

@GP_Hawk brilliant response, thanks for your time and the good info.


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (Sep 23, 2019)

Over on one 38" here. Friend recommended it to me, since I need it for work with spreadsheets and server rerporting also. Thought I would not get used to it, but I love it.
I went for the U3818DW from Dell, because it has triple KVM for my three machines:
-2018 Mac Mini
-i7 4770K PC
-2012 Mac Pro 12-Core

Well worth the switch, though, anything bigger than this for me would be overkill
Replaces two 25" Dell U2515Hs


----------

